# دردش مع ربنا......



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

اليوم جاي بشي جديد وقالي ربنا .. انا مستنيكم يا اولادي حتى اسمع انات قلوبكم. كل واحد فينا عنده شي اكيد ليشكر ربه عليه انت اليوم حتقوله ايه؟؟؟
وحتشكره على ايه؟؟؟
افتح قلبك وقولوا كل شي زي الطفل الذي ياتي الى والده ويقوله كل شي
احنا اليوم هنا عشان نفتح قلبنا لربنا ونقوله على كل حاجه
عاوز يسمع ربنامنك.........
__________________


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا لك يارب على كل النعم والعطاية التي انعمتا بها قلبي 
شكرا لك ولمحبتك الكبيرة 
شكرا لموتك من اجلي انا الخاطئة

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
محبة يسوع لتكون معك​


----------



## اني بل (5 مارس 2010)

ميرسي ليكي


----------



## تامر ابن البابا (5 مارس 2010)

قلو سمحنى لانى جرحتك كتير اوى 

واشكرو على محبتو ليه


----------



## ضحكة طفل (6 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
اقوله اشكرك علي محبتك الكبيره ليا اللي مستهلهاش
واقوله سامحني لاني بجرحك كل يوم
واقوله قويني علشان اقدر اعيش تحت اسمك
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااا جداااااااااااااااااااااا للموضوع الفوق الرائع ده
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ميرنا (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا يا اطيب واحن اب 
شكرا على كل صوت عصفور بيدنى امل فى بكره 
شكرا على شق فجر جديد بيقولنا كل ظلمة هيجلها يوم وتبدد 
شكرا على كل نجمة فى السما عشان بتقولنا حتى فى وسط الضلمة فى نور خافت مش عتمة
شكرا على الشمس بتدفينا فى وقت الشتا 
شكرا على كل نسمة هوا بتجدد نشاطا وقت الحر 
شكرا على الورد بروعته وجماله والوانه وانى سليمان فى عز مجد ملبسش زيه
 شكرا على كل حاجة خلقتها 
شكرا على السما ثبتها سقف ليا 
شكرا على الارض لانى  بمشى عليها
 شكرا لانك اخضعت لى طبيعة احيوان 
شكرا لانك من اجلى الجمت ابحر 
 شكرا لانك انقصتنى قليلا عن الملايكة 
شكرا لانى حياتى بين ايدك انتا 
شكرا لانك انتا مدبر حياتى 
شكرا لانك انتا ابويا


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

آمين يا تامر


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

آمين يا ضحكة


----------



## اني بل (6 مارس 2010)

آمين نشكرك ومشكورة لمشاركتك المميزة


----------



## النهيسى (14 مارس 2010)

*

أشكرك يا يسوع --- لصبرك على ضعفاتى

أنت عارف كل أحتياجاتى

أحتياجى الأول والمهم


أذكرنى يا قدوس متى جئت فى ملكوتك

​*


----------



## اني بل (14 مارس 2010)

آمين يا اخي ...ربنا يبارك مرورك


----------



## kalimooo (15 مارس 2010)

*
امين

شكراااااااا على الدردشة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك
*


----------



## اني بل (15 مارس 2010)

وسلام الرب مع روحك


----------



## اني بل (17 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا" لأنك حبيتني ومنذ الأزل اخترتني


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 مارس 2010)

اميــــن 
شكرا ليكى 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (19 مارس 2010)

وشكرا" ليك للمرور يا كوكو


----------



## Nemo (20 مارس 2010)

اشكرك لانك منحتنى اعظم ابوة لابنة غير مستحقة.
واشكرك لأنك هتساعدنى وهتدينى قوة اتخطى التجربة اللى بعيشها حاليا
انا متأكدة من مساندتك ليا وشكرا على كل ثانية بتديهالى زيادة على عمرى عشان اتوب وأرجعلك.


----------



## اني بل (21 مارس 2010)

joyful song قال:


> شكراااااااااااا" لأنك حبيتني ومنذ الأزل اخترتني


 
مشكووووووووووورة لمرورك العسل يا جوووووووووو


----------



## اني بل (31 مارس 2010)

مبارك اسم الرب ....مشكوووووووور اخي كوكو


----------

